# Sheep



## Pena sheep (Feb 1, 2014)

have a sheep that has a bag hanging out but she isn't yet having the baby what can I do to help her have it without hurting her I seen the bag at about 5 or 5:30 she later had another one but it broke but she still has a bag hanging out of her


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 1, 2014)

Does she seem in distress?

I would reach in and feel what going on...If you are inexperience I would call out a vet.


----------



## Pena sheep (Feb 1, 2014)

I have to other ones that had there baby's but this hasn't yet how long can she be in labor


----------



## Pena sheep (Feb 1, 2014)

Can I feel the baby


----------



## Pena sheep (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes she looks sad


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 1, 2014)

Does the lamb seem to be tangle or in normal positioning...Two front legs forward. Head in between. 

How much time has gone by...I have no idea where you are at so I don't know if 5pm is 6 hours ago( like it is here) or only an hour. 
If it has been several hours there is a good chance you have lost the lamb. This in no way means your ewe will die. 

Here are some links for you.
http://www.sheep101.info/201/lambingprocess.html
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/sheep/facts/98-091.htm#Making


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 2, 2014)

Could be that there are two lambs coming down together and they can't be born like that.
Get your hand in and feel what parts are presenting. Trace whatever you feel back and check that there is only one lamb (should be two hooves and a nose). If there's more than one lamb,then one needs to be pushed back up the birth canal to allow the other to be born.
Be gentle,be absolutely clean (lubricating jelly,gloves or sterilised hands) and be as quick as possible.
If you are unsure as to what you are doing, get a vet or an experienced shepherd to help.

GOOD LUCK.


----------

